# my pics in an online magazine



## mxracer32 (Oct 14, 2008)

i do this just for fun, im glad that i am able to be a part of it. Eastern Dirt Magazine is a free online magazine driven by advertisers so that it is kept free for the readers.  I contribute...something, whether its writing, testing or taking pics, every issue.  this new issue features some pictures i took of another rider explaining a 'how-to'

http://www.easterndirt.com/Technique/rivercrossing/pages/rc_1.html


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 15, 2008)

Nicely done! I love how you can feel the motion of the rider.


----------



## marcuz29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow. That's a really cool and great job.Keep up the good work i know you'll gain from this.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 16, 2008)

nice job!


----------

